# Smoke Detector life expectancy



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

How long many years should you expect to get out of a hardwired smoke detector, is there a recommended replacement schedule?

Also, is there a proper way to dispose of the old ones since there is radioactive materials inside?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Change them every 10 years.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Pearce Services said:


> How long many years should you expect to get out of a hardwired smoke detector, is there a recommended replacement schedule?


Like Ron says, most of what I've ever read says 10 years. I've never read anything that I'd call "official" or "code" on that schedule, but it seems prudent to me. A 10 year old television or microwave is pretty much on its last leg. Smoke detector, not so much different. 



Pearce Services said:


> Also, is there a proper way to dispose of the old ones since there is radioactive materials inside?


I think you're allowed to put one or two in the regular trash, but my supply house takes them back. I have no idea what they do with them. I don't generate enough old smokes to ever need a certificate of disposal.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I've got 16 years on the ones in my house, I'll change them out.....Thx for the info.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

I know that 10-15 yrs is the life expectancy of major appliances- Mom keeps complaining about her "teenage dryer". I would think it prudent to change smokes every 10 yrs. I would be concerned about dust build-up inside the unit.


----------



## rhinoguy (Feb 8, 2007)

*replace smoke detector*

Where I buy them the guys at the counter all say "Hold a cigarette to it, about six inches. If it goes off in ten seconds it's fine." BTW, I had a fridge that went 33 years, a gas dryer that went fifty (!, made in '52, broke the fan blade in '02), and an Sharp TV that is pushing 24. Bright picture still. Some of this stuff I bought used, obviously.
In a similar vein, how do you test a carbon monoxide detector? Hold it to the tailpipe of the pre 1980 car you can't bring yourself to get rid of?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I've heard CO detectors only have a one time use, unless you buy a really expensive one. But the 10 dollar CO detectors at Home Depot, once they alarm, they're done.


----------



## Capt2 (Jul 29, 2006)

The info I recall from the NFPA is that after 10 years the sensors are no longer considered trustworthy.


----------

